# ananás vs abacaxi



## Eloy1988

Qual é a diferença entre o "*ananás*" e o "*abacaxi*"?


----------



## Baunilha

Não há nenhuma diferença (creio)


----------



## Outsider

Algumas pessoas mais puristas dizem que são frutos de plantas diferentes, mas no dia a dia acho que não se faz distinção. A palavra "abacaxi" usa-se mais no Brasil, e "ananás" em Portugal.


> Na linguagem corrente do Brasil tal como em Angola, costuma-se designar por _ananás_ os frutos de plantas não cultivadas ou de variedades menos conhecidas ou de qualidade inferior. Por sua vez, a palavra _abacaxi_ costuma ser empregada não apenas para designar o fruto de melhor qualidade, mas a própria planta que o produz.
> 
> "Abacaxi/Ananás" na Wikipedia


----------



## Vanda

No Brasil, temos uma ligeira diferença: 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1145433&postcount=5

O ananás é menor e tem menos polpa. Na minha região, pelo menos, fazemos diferença entre os dois.

Outra diferença: o abacaxi é mais doce.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> No Brasil, temos uma ligeira diferença:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1145433&postcount=5
> 
> O ananás é menor e tem menos polpa. Na minha região, pelo menos, fazemos diferença entre os dois.
> 
> Outra diferença: o abacaxi é mais doce.


----------



## maralto

sim, em Portugal fazemos grande diferença entre ananás e abacaxi...para além do que a Vanda diz, sobre a diferença entre os dois frutos, aqui o ananás é muito mais caro! O fruto da mesa de Natal e de Ano Novo é o ananás, frequentemente, que toda a gente tenta comprar, pelo menos nesta altura do ano....O abacaxi é sempre mais baratinho....e melhor, quanto a mim, porque mais doce....mas, se quiser fazer «boa figura» no Natal, tenho de pôr ananás na mesa....!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOC

maralto said:


> sim, em Portugal fazemos grande diferença entre ananás e abacaxi...para além do que a Vanda diz, sobre a diferença entre os dois frutos, aqui o ananás é muito mais caro! O fruto da mesa de Natal e de Ano Novo é o ananás, frequentemente, que toda a gente tenta comprar, pelo menos nesta altura do ano....O abacaxi é sempre mais baratinho....e melhor, quanto a mim, porque mais doce....mas, se quiser fazer «boa figura» no Natal, tenho de pôr ananás na mesa....!!!!!!!!


 
Fazemos? A maior parte das pessoas que conheço (eu incluído) chama ananás a tudo, e para essas pessoas abacaxi é apenas o nome usado no português do Brasil. Eu sei que não são o mesmo fruto, mas não acho comum de todo que se faça grande diferença entre um e outro em Portugal. Certamente haverá quem faça, mas essa não é a maioria, daí eu não entender a questão da "grande diferença".


----------



## maralto

MOC said:


> Fazemos? A maior parte das pessoas que conheço (eu incluído) chama ananás a tudo, e para essas pessoas abacaxi é apenas o nome usado no português do Brasil. Eu sei que não são o mesmo fruto, mas não acho comum de todo que se faça grande diferença entre um e outro em Portugal. Certamente haverá quem faça, mas essa não é a maioria, daí eu não entender a questão da "grande diferença".


 
MOC, eu, antes, também não fazia...pensava assim, que o abacaxi é o nome dado no Brasil e que ananás é a nossa palavra para o mesmo fruto: já assentámos que não é...experimente ir às compras, nesta altura do ano, e veja que grande parte das pessoas quererá comprar ANANÀS...a maior parte das pessoas que conheço, quer ou prefere comprar ananás...pelo menos, no Natal e Ano Novo...quanto a mim, fazem o mesmo efeito na mesa...


----------



## Zahrah

Exactamente! Faço minhas as palavras da Vanda e do Maralto. Em Portugal, faz-se a distinção entre os dois frutos.


----------



## MOC

E que tal dizer que algumas pessoas fazem e outras não? Porque pelos vistos o Outsider também não faz, e imagino que conheça várias outras pessoas que também não o façam?


----------



## maralto

A pergunta inicial começou por ser se havia ou não difrença; depois, alguém respondeu que não, que não havia...e há; aliás, quando eu era miúda, e já lá vão muitos anos, nem sequer se falava de abacaxi por cá, ou muito pouco...o que era conhecido era o ananás...a pouco e pouco, houve frutos que começaram a ser introduzidos cá, como o quivi, a manga...e o abacaxi, que muita gente adoptou e preferiu ao ananás, por ser mais barato...e mais doce...actualmente, como se pode ver no link, até se está a tentar recuperar o ananás como REI DOS FRUTOS....
http://www.da.online.pt/news.php?id=125246


----------



## Zahrah

Tem toda a razão MOC, generalizei, baseando-me na minha própria experiência. Estamos sempre a aprender.

As minhas desculpas.


----------



## cescato

Muito divertida essa discussão - não é nenhum abacaxi!

Aqui no estado de São Paulo, Brasil, parece que não fazemos diferença, senão ao descascar, na expressão "descascar um abacaxi" para indicar uma atividade aborrecida e cansativa - ninguém "descasca ananás" para expressar essa idéia!

Mas, falando sério, aqui a gente distingue entre abacaxi "pérola", "Havaí" etc. Eu nunca vi ninguém vender ou comparar "ananás" por aqui.


----------



## maralto

conheço uma brasileiro-portuguesa que está sempre a dizer isso...«ai, tenho tanto abacaxi p'ra descascar...»
De facto, são difíceis de descascar são....mas por cá não se diz que tenho um «ananás para descascar»...mas sim: «que grande bota para descalçar»...
e onde fomos nós parar....
Abraços!


----------



## Alandria

Nesse caso, o clima explica tudo. Me pergunto se no extremo sul do Brasil seria diferente por causa do clima. Deixo essa para Ronan.


----------



## jazyk

> Aqui no estado de São Paulo, Brasil, parece que não fazemos diferença, senão ao descascar, na expressão "descascar um abacaxi" para indicar uma atividade aborrecida e cansativa - ninguém "descasca ananás" para expressar essa idéia!


Ai que bom! E eu aqui me torturando por ser tão ignorante e não saber a diferença entre um ananás (que nunca ouço mas conheço de livros) e um abacaxi. É bom saber que não se está sozinho.


----------



## olivinha

MOC said:


> E que tal dizer que algumas pessoas fazem e outras não? Porque pelos vistos o Outsider também não faz, e imagino que conheça várias outras pessoas que também não o façam?


 
Em espanhol existe piña e ananás, mas na etiqueta da maioria das garrafas de _zumo de piña_ vem traduzido como _pineapple juice_ e _sumo de ananás,_ nunca de abacaxi_._ Aliás qualquer produto que incluia piña como ingrediente aqui sempre, sempre se traduz (para o português de Portugal) como ananás. 

Enfim, e de um modo geral, na hora de traduzir _pinapple_ acho portugueses traduziriam como _ananás_ e brasileiros como _abacaxi_, concordam?
O


----------



## maralto

Concordo consigo Olivinha...por aqui, traduziríamos _pinapple_ por _ananás_....mas será que o sumo dessas embalagens é mesmo de ananás????? (esta é só para rir....)


----------



## olivinha

maralto said:


> mas será que o sumo dessas embalagens é mesmo de ananás????? (esta é só para rir....)


Justamente, Maralto, e eu acho que estes sucos são de abacaxi, mas como estes produtos serão consumidos também em Portugal, o tradutor preferiu usar _ananás_, que é a tradução "genérica" para _piña _usada em Portugal.


----------



## Bahiano

Oi galera!
Vejam só o que achei no Wiki:


> *Etimologia*:
> O termo abacaxi (em português) é, com forte probabilidade, oriundo dotupi _*ibacati*_, ‘bodum ou fedor de fruto’, ‘fruto fedorento’ (_ibá_, ‘fruto’, _cati_, ‘recender ou cheirar fortemente’), documentado já no início do séc. XIX.
> O termo ananás (em português e espanhol) é doguarani _*naná*_, e documentado em português na primeira metade do séc. XVI e em espanhol na segunda (1578), em que é empréstimo do português do Brasil ou da sua língua geral.


 
Então, são duas palavras de orígem diferente para a mesma fruta.
Abraço, Bahiano


----------



## maralto

não é bem a mesma fruta, amigos...aliás, em Portugal, basta entrar em qualquer supermercado (especialmente nesta altura, e ver que os frutos estão catalogados em categorias diferentes: ananás e abacaxi...e são diferentes, até no aspecto...o sabor, como vanda já disse, é diferente também...o abacaxi é muito mais doce...quando compro abacaxi, é fácil, não tenho de escolhe rmuito, sei que é sempre docinho...quando compro ananás, ai ai...pode ser muito bom (se for dos Açores é óptimo) ou pode ser amargo e ácido...é difícil acertar num bom ananás...são ambas de um grupo chamado *Bromeliaceae* e existem muito mais variadades...eis dois links para ajudar a ver a distinção...
http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/bromeliad

http://www.instituto-camoes.pt/temanet/por/domain_10/synset/522.html

Existem receitas que recomendam usar abacaxi (não tendo, use ananás!)


----------



## cescato

maralto said:


> não é bem a mesma fruta, amigos...aliás, em Portugal, basta entrar em qualquer supermercado (especialmente nesta altura, e ver que os frutos estão catalogados em categorias diferentes: ananás e abacaxi...e são diferentes, até no aspecto...o sabor, como vanda já disse, é diferente também...o abacaxi é muito mais doce...quando compro abacaxi, é fácil, não tenho de escolhe rmuito, sei que é sempre docinho...quando compro ananás, ai ai...pode ser muito bom (se for dos Açores é óptimo) ou pode ser amargo e ácido...é difícil acertar num bom ananás...são ambas de um grupo chamado *Bromeliaceae* e existem muito mais variadades...eis dois links para ajudar a ver a distinção...
> http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/bromeliad
> 
> http://www.instituto-camoes.pt/temanet/por/domain_10/synset/522.html
> 
> Existem receitas que recomendam usar abacaxi (não tendo, use ananás!)




Seria então como as diferentes espécies de batata... "batata inglesa", "batata doce" etc.?


----------



## MOC

maralto said:


> não é bem a mesma fruta, amigos...aliás, em Portugal, basta entrar em qualquer supermercado (especialmente nesta altura, e ver que os frutos estão catalogados em categorias diferentes: ananás e abacaxi...e são diferentes, até no aspecto...o sabor, como vanda já disse, é diferente também...o abacaxi é muito mais doce...quando compro abacaxi, é fácil, não tenho de escolhe rmuito, sei que é sempre docinho...quando compro ananás, ai ai...pode ser muito bom (se for dos Açores é óptimo) ou pode ser amargo e ácido...é difícil acertar num bom ananás...são ambas de um grupo chamado *Bromeliaceae* e existem muito mais variadades...eis dois links para ajudar a ver a distinção...
> http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/bromeliad
> 
> http://www.instituto-camoes.pt/temanet/por/domain_10/synset/522.html
> 
> Existem receitas que recomendam usar abacaxi (não tendo, use ananás!)


 

Eu não estou a negar a existência de diferença entre os dois frutos. Quero só dizer que onde vivo em Portugal, nunca vi um "abacaxi" à venda.
Ou melhor, já o devo ter visto, mas vem sempre catalogado como ananás.


----------



## tuxrox

Durante muitos anos considerei que os dois têrmos referiam-se à mesma fruta, e a diferença seria apenas etimológica, etc. , como muitos escreveram nas mensagens anteriores.

Até que alguém me indicou uma diferença muito clara, que não exige sutilezas de gosto para detectar : um dos dois possui um serrilhado de espinhos na borda da folha, chega a parecer um serrote mesmo. O outro não (_Ananas comosus)_, a borda da folha é lisa . Tal como uma faca comum de mesa e uma daquelas serrilhadas, para cortar carnes duras.

Portanto, são duas frutas diferentes, sem dúvida, inclusive em têrmos botânicos. Qual é qual , não me lembro!

Na Wikipedia em inglês , encontram-se verbetes para os dois : "Pineapple" anda "Ananas".


----------



## Outsider

Mas na Wikipedia portuguesa há só um. Alguém é capaz de dizer os nomes científicos das espécies a que se chama "ananás" e daquelas a que se chama "abacaxi"?


----------



## maralto

a Wikipédia portuguesa, por vezes, é muito rudimentar, se comparmos com os artigos 

escritos noutras línguas...

http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/bromeliad

http://www.instituto-camoes.pt/temanet/por/domain_10/synset/522.html
Eis algo para ajudar...












scritos em outras línguas sobre os mesmos temas, Outsider...


----------



## Outsider

maralto said:


> escritos noutras línguas...
> 
> http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/bromeliad


De acordo com esse sítio (aqui), o abacaxi é um tipo de ananás.



> A large, sweet pineapple grown especially in Brazil is called "abacaxi".


----------



## maralto

http://www.instituto-camoes.pt/temanet/por/domain_10/synset/522.html

Já leu este, Outsider? E, no Free dictionary, vale a pena ler tudo... e atenção aos links!


----------



## Outsider

Li, esse diz que "abacaxi" é "quase sinónimo" de "ananás".


----------



## Vanda

Gente, vocês notaram que estão dando voltas em torno do abacaxi  e está ficando cada vez mais difícil "descascar este abacaxi"? Ainda não encontrei nomes científicos diferentes para o abacaxi e o ananás, o que não quer dizer que não haja diferença. Na minha região (faço questão de mencionar para que depois não me acusem de querer falar por todos) fazemos diferença entre um e outro por experiência empírica, o que quer dizer que não exista porque não se encontra na _internet_. A manga que é típica da minha cidade também não tem uma classificação científica na _internet _e contudo é diferente dos vários tipos de mangas conhecidos (já que estamos falando de frutas). Ananás ou abacaxi são ambos difíceis de descascar e gostosos de se saborear!


----------



## maralto

Bravo, Vanda! seria interessante que todos comprássemos os dois frutos (neste Natal) e os provássemos...que belíssima discussão daria...

eppur si muove...

mais uma achega para a diferença entre os frutos...


aqui 
http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache_


----------



## cescato

tuxrox said:


> Durante muitos anos considerei que os dois têrmos referiam-se à mesma fruta, e a diferença seria apenas etimológica, etc. , como muitos escreveram nas mensagens anteriores.
> 
> Até que alguém me indicou uma diferença muito clara, que não exige sutilezas de gosto para detectar : um dos dois possui um serrilhado de espinhos na borda da folha, chega a parecer um serrote mesmo. O outro não (_Ananas comosus)_, a borda da folha é lisa . Tal como uma faca comum de mesa e uma daquelas serrilhadas, para cortar carnes duras.
> 
> Portanto, são duas frutas diferentes, sem dúvida, inclusive em têrmos botânicos. Qual é qual , não me lembro!
> 
> Na Wikipedia em inglês , encontram-se verbetes para os dois : "Pineapple" anda "Ananas".



Vou passar na quitanda e conferir, mas tenho a impressão de que aqui só temos "abacaxi", pois nunca encontrei um cuja coroa não tivesse serrilhado nas folhas....

Eta abacaxi que dá o que falar!...!


----------



## SurfnTurf

Olá
A minha amiga é botânica nos EUA e ella disse que abacaxi  é um _cultivar_ (EN) ou tipo de ananás.


----------



## Kutz

A conclusão à que eu cheguei, depois de muitos anos a fazer a investigação no Brasil pela minha conta, é que são a mesma fruta. Mas como há dois nomes diferentes, as pessoas acham que cada um tem de corresponder a uma variante diferente. Cada pessoa a quem eu perguntava, respondia uma coisa diferente, todo o mundo achava uma diferença entre as duas frutas: uma era maior, uma era mais saborosa, uma era dum amarelo mais escuro, uma era de fora a outra do Brasil, uma era mais doce..., mas o que acontecia era que jamais coincidia que a de determinadas características fosse a mesma, as vezes correspondia ao abacaxi, outras ao ananás. O que é certo é que em Portugal emprega-se muito mas ananás e, no Brasil, abacaxi. Mas se calhar, para diferençar as variedades, cada um escolhe o outro nome.


----------



## marta12

Como tudo há excepções.
Nunca chamo "ananás" ao abacaxi.
Há uma diferença substancial no sabor: ananás é muito mais saboroso e ácido e eu prefiro-o ao abacaxi. 
A questão de se comprar mais no Natal, penso eu, é por ser uma tradição de luxo. O ananás dos Açores, que é o que aparece por cá, sempre foi um fruto caro e considerado de luxo.
Só para terem uma ideia, o ananás dos Açores, custa neste momento 7 euros e qualquer coisa, enquanto o abacaxi custa 1 euro e pouco.


----------



## Istriano

Na boa, tudo isso não passa de um abacaxi.


----------



## VenturaGoncalves

Em Angola a distinção entre os 2 frutos era muito fácil. O ananás é mais pequeno, as folhas têm serrilhas, são menos doces e a têm mais folhas. O abacaxi é muito maior, é muito mais doce e as folhas não têm serrilhas. Em Portugal não sabem distinguir os 2 frutos o que é natural pois é um fruto importado.


----------



## Youngfun

Podem colocar imagens de ananás e abacaxi?


----------



## marta12

VenturaGoncalves said:


> Em Angola a distinção entre os 2 frutos era muito fácil. O ananás é mais pequeno, as folhas têm serrilhas, são menos doces e a têm mais folhas. O abacaxi é muito maior, é muito mais doce e as folhas não têm serrilhas. Em Portugal não sabem distinguir os 2 frutos o que é natural pois é um fruto importado.



Não sabem? Essa agora! até no preço.


----------



## marta12

Youngfun said:


> Podem colocar imagens de ananás e abacaxi?



Abacaxi - http://www.google.pt/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=mUxZMXypkUYskM&tbnid=y2TZV3fBPiha2M:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpt.dreamstime.com%2Fimagens-de-stock-royalty-free-abacaxis-image648519&ei=LVfZUcz8LOeq0QWdwoGoAw&bvm=bv.48705608,d.ZGU&psig=AFQjCNE1u4h_4228CpqyEE2e8ntkVP4Aiw&ust=1373284416577262

Ananaz dos Açores - http://www.google.pt/imgres?um=1&hl...bnh=174&tbnw=174&start=0&ndsp=14&tx=38&ty=109

As folhas do ananaz dos Açores não têm serrilha.
A única diferença visível é altura dos folhas e do tamanho do fruto que nas imagens não se percebe.


----------



## Youngfun

Acho que o fruto que vendem nas ruas em China é mais similar ao ananás (ou ananaz? ) e o que vendem nos supermercados (quase sempre marca "Dole") é mais similar ao abacaxi. Mas nunca pensei aos dois como frutos diferentes.


----------



## marta12

Youngfun said:


> Acho que o fruto que vendem nas ruas em China é mais similar ao ananás (ou ananaz? ) e o que vendem nos supermercados (quase sempre marca "Dole") é mais similar ao abacaxi. Mas nunca pensei aos dois como frutos diferentes.



Ananá*s*, claro. As minhas desculpas.


----------



## Luiz M

Eu conheço o uso da palavra abacaxi como problema ou complicação. 'Deu um abacaxi na registração na escola, mas o diretor ajudou e quebrou o galho'


----------



## inconformado

A diferença entre ANANÁS e ABACAXI é "apenas" cultural. o fruto Abacaxi (nome em latim: ananas comosus) 

Os abacaxizeiros cultivados pertencem à espécie do latim chamada "_Ananas comosus_," que compreende muitas variedades frutíferas. Há também várias espécies selvagens, pertencentes ao mesmo gênero. O fruto, quando maduro, tem o sabor bastante ácido e, muitas vezes, adocicado. 
As origens do nome são simples: sendo um fruto originário dos países com clima tropical, o nome dado pelos indios tupis é ABACAXI que significa  

O termo "abacaxi" é oriundo da junção dos termos tupis _i'bá_ (fruto) e _ká'ti_ (recendente, que exala cheiro agradável e intenso),[4] documentado já no início do séc. XIX.

O termo "ananás" (em português e espanhol) provem do latim e é usado pelas línguas latinas em todo o mundo. 

O ananás ou abacaxi é um fruto-símbolo de regiões tropicais e subtropicais, de grande aceitação em todo o mundo, quer ao natural, quer industrializado: agrada aos olhos, ao paladar e ao olfato. Por essas razões e por ter uma "coroa",[6] cabe-lhe, por vezes, o cognome de "rei dos frutos", que lhe foi dado, logo após seu descobrimento, pelos portugueses.

Os Portugueses aliás que divulgaram o fruto pelo resto do mundo como na Asia principalmente pelo Japão onde este se chama em japonês precisamente: "ananás" 

Na linguagem corrente do Brasil, tal como em Angola, costuma-se designar por "ananás" os frutos de plantas não cultivadas, de variedades menos conhecidas ou de qualidade inferior. Por sua vez, a palavra "abacaxi" costuma ser empregada não apenas para designar o fruto de melhor qualidade, mas a própria planta que o produz.

Na gíria brasileira, "abacaxi" significa "algo que não dá bom resultado, coisa embrulhada ou que não presta". Este fato provavelmente se deve a seu visual espinhoso e ressequido, bem como à dificuldade para descascá-lo sem se ferir com suas farpas, presentes tanto na "coroa" quanto na própria casca. "Descascar o abacaxi", uma extensão da mesma gíria, significa "resolver um problema difícil". 

Por este motivo, hoje em dia nos supermercados portugueses o "marketing" obriga a que a palavra ananás tenha sido preterida em favor da palavra ABACAXI para designar o nome do fruto que se vende nas prateleiras, é muito comum encontrar frutos oriundos por exemplo da colombia conhecidos por serem dos mais doces e saborosos do mundo. onde na caixa diz precisamente "piña de Colombia - ananaz da Colombia" em português e espanhol. mas na etiqueta do supermercado está ABACAXI...

ou seja é uma questão "Cultural", os Portugueses descobriram o fruto ao colonizarem o Brasil. verificaram que o nome em "latim" era ananás e passaram a chamar-lhe ananás divulgando o nome por todo o mundo (na Alemanha, na russia no japão o nome do fruto é precisamente "ananás" o nome que os portugueses lhe deram vindo do latim) 
Hoje em dia, os indios "tupi" conseguiram fazer prevalecer o nome que lhe tinham dado o -i'bá ká'ti- abrasileirado para "ABACAXI" e estão a devolver a "colonização" cultural nos supermercados portugueses.


----------



## gbasfora

Que abacaxi !! Aqui no nordeste se alguém perguntar numa feira ou num supermercado se tem ananás ninguém vai saber o que é. Apenas uma curiosodade : em todos os países de língua árabe e também no persa , turco e urdu a palavra usada é أناناس ananás .


----------



## ianis

Tal como já foi referido, o retalho em Portugal faz distinção no nome e no preço:
Abacaxi Sweet Gold - Continente - Continente Online

Ananás dos Açores - Continente - Continente Online


----------



## fsimoes

tuxrox said:


> Durante muitos anos considerei que os dois têrmos referiam-se à mesma fruta, e a diferença seria apenas etimológica, etc. , como muitos escreveram nas mensagens anteriores.
> 
> Até que alguém me indicou uma diferença muito clara, que não exige sutilezas de gosto para detectar : um dos dois possui um serrilhado de espinhos na borda da folha, chega a parecer um serrote mesmo. O outro não (_Ananas comosus)_, a borda da folha é lisa . Tal como uma faca comum de mesa e uma daquelas serrilhadas, para cortar carnes duras.
> 
> Portanto, são duas frutas diferentes, sem dúvida, inclusive em têrmos botânicos. Qual é qual , não me lembro!
> 
> Na Wikipedia em inglês , encontram-se verbetes para os dois : "Pineapple" anda "Ananas".


----------



## True North

Em férias na ilha São Miguel, Açores, visitámos uma plantação de ananases vizinho de Ponta Delgada...muito bom.


----------

